
Mona Lisa frown: Machine learning brings old paintings and photos to life - boyter
https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/22/mona-lisa-frown-machine-learning-brings-old-paintings-and-photos-to-life/
======
e3pi
#smittened #deepfake #ai #ml #monaLisa

Finally.. ..2nd from the left explained so I can understand it why she is such
a #warHorse..sorry Charleze, it's not going to happen.

